# Ghostlight Forum/Wiki Server Outage Discussion



## Dragoneer (Aug 23, 2008)

The "Ghostlight" forum server will be offline August 30 & 31 as we "move" the virtual server to a new hosting site. I expect the forum downtime to be limited to 12 hours at the most, but am planning for more "just in case".

The FA Forums are going into CPU processing overage on our current VPS held at EMC Web Hosting. I have some small complaints about EMC Web Hosting (mainly with their billing system) but I mainly feel that we are beginning to outgrow their services, and I want to move to bigger and better. We are moving the Ghostlight server to hosting at Rackforce.

*Ghostlight specs:*






1GB DDR2 ECC 667MHz RAM





30GB on SAS/SCSI





10Mbps Unmetered BW





IBM Dual Quad-Core Clovertown 64 bit Xeon CPU





1066MHz FSB 8MB L2 cache





Hardware RAID 5 Config





Redundant power supplies

Rates go from $80/mo for Ghostlight to $124/mo. It is more expensive, yes, but the costs will be expanded over time a we focus on additional services for the FA community.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Aug 23, 2008)

Let the bawing commence...


----------



## Armaetus (Aug 23, 2008)

TheGreatCrusader said:


> Let the bawing commence...



That's a rather unhelpful post.

Well at least people don't have anywhere to bitch (except their journals) when it goes offline on those days.


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2008)

FA goes down so much. ]:


----------



## duo2nd (Aug 26, 2008)

Not again!


----------



## mapdark (Aug 26, 2008)

....

come on guys!


----------



## Crossdog367 (Aug 26, 2008)

So the site is going down on the 30th. Why is is down _now_?


----------



## Vitae (Aug 26, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> So the site is going down on the 30th. Why is is down _now_?



Because you killed a kitten 

Stop the kitten killing


----------



## Griff-the-DevilDog (Aug 26, 2008)

Dang.

Deja Vu all over again?


Hmmm........not sure.

Time will tell.

*goes off to another site, till new updates if FA being near back show up*


----------



## Volkodav (Aug 26, 2008)

Crossdog367 said:


> So the site is going down on the 30th. Why is is down _now_?



So true. Wtfff


----------



## Dragoneer (Aug 26, 2008)

The current issues with the site have nothing to do with Ghostlight server. This is for the forum server outage. Please read the posts next time, guys. 

Locking this thread.


----------

